# Track Cleaning Cars?



## AmFlyerMike (Apr 6, 2013)

As I was stretching to reach a section of track just beyond my reach today, I wondered if anyone has a recommended track cleaning car. I have one of Gilbert's originals; however, it just doesn't seem to do a very good job. Has anyone used the model that Portlines offers? I saw the thread with the converted 642 that Loren created, but I'm not that adventurous yet.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Found this online but have no experience with this -- looks pretty cool though...

http://www.snstrains.com/Products/track_cleaning_products.html


----------

